# Carpet breeder Kasper Christiansen



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a pair of carpets that were breed back in 2013 by Kasper Christiansen @ Singular Reptiles. 

Just wondering if anyone has any information on him. I have looked online but can't find anything. 

Thanks, 

Paul


----------



## snakeman85 (Dec 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Apparently not.

You could try some the Morelia groups on Facebook?

Regards,

Andy


----------

